# 석박지



## Mallarme

깍두기와 석박지 사이의 차이점은 뭐에요?

고맙습니다.


----------



## kenjoluma

깍두기는 무만 들어가고 석박지는 무랑 배추랑 섞인 거예요. (아마...)
그리고 깍두기는 무가 대개 정육면체 모양이고요, 석박지는 얇게 썰어서 만들어요.

마지막으로, 석박지는 요새 잘 안 먹어요, 한국인들이. 석박지가 뭔지도 모르는 한국인들도 많고요.


----------



## kenjoluma

아, 자주 안 쓰는 단어라 잘못 썼네요.

석박지가 아니라 '섞박지'에요.


----------



## Mallarme

아, 그래서 국어사전에서도 못 찾았어요!
재미있군요.  왜 섞박지 인기가 줄었는지 아세요?

답해주셔서, 고맙습니다.


----------

